# مشاريع إضاءة تم تصميمها بإستخدام الكومبيـوتر - برنامج‎ DIALux ‎لتصميم لإنارة



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

‎‎السلام عليكم إخواني إليكم بعض المشاريع التي صممتها بإستخدام برنامجي المفضل‎ DIALux ‎‎‎



‎




‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



‎



برنامج‎ DIALux ‎هو أشهر برنامج لحساب الإضاءة ومن أقوى برامج الإضاءة 
وهو مجاني يمكن تحميل آخر ‏إصدار من البرنامج من موقع البرنامج على الإنترنت

‎www.dialux.com


ويمكن الحصول على كاتالوجات الشركات المشتركة في هذا البرنامج من الرابط التالي

‎كاتالوجات الإنارة



أهم مواضيع تصميم الإنارة وبرامج الإنارة في هذا المنتدى



_______________________________________________


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (26 أغسطس 2008)

شي حلو كتير والله تناسق جميل كتير بالانارة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخي الدمشقي
الإضاءة بالـ 3ds MAX مهمة لإظهار المشروع فما بالك بالحقيقة 
أثر الإنارة في الحياة الفعلية أكبر من أثره في الحياة الإفتراضية
والصور السابقة كانت عبارة عن محاكاة لأجهزة إنارة حقيقة وليس وهمية


----------



## م.عبير (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال أستاذ عزت 
هل مواد الإكساء المستخدمة موجودة في الـ DIALux
أم تم استيرادها من الـ MAX
أو تم ادخالها كصورة ثم texture

شكراً


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

عملية التشكيل Modeling تمت في الـ DIALux
وعملية الإكساء فجزء كبير منها داخل برنامج DIALux مثل ماء المسبح 
جزء منها تم إستيراد الصورة كملف JPEG 
لكن المهم هو إعداد خواص المواد من شفافية وإنعكاس وخشونة
طبعا عملية الإظهار تمت بمحرك POV-RAY المتضمن داخل برنامج DIALux


----------



## م.عبير (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً أستاذ عزت 
حقيقة لم اصل بعد لمرحلة الاظهار و لم استخدم محرك POV-RAY لاحصل على النتائج النهائية
سؤال آخر لو سمحت 
الـ Tracks المستخدمة هل قمت باعدادها باستخدام room elements ???

شكراً


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

لاشكر على واجب أستاذه عبير

لا ليس room elements 

قمت بعملها عن طريق Extrusion Volume ( أخر عنصر موجود في الــ Standard elements)


----------



## م.عبير (26 أغسطس 2008)

أنا فعلاً استخدم Extrusion Volume لكن بدون مرجعية 

الآن ثبتت المعلومة

شكراً "أستاّذ عزت"


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أغسطس 2008)

ما قصدك بدون مرجعية ؟
أستاذة عبير


----------



## م.عبير (26 أغسطس 2008)

أي بدون البحث عن صحة استخدام هذا العنصر سواء بـ
User Manual
أو بالعودة إلى أحد الخبراء أمثالكم .
يعني جربت أحد عناصر الـ room elements و من ثم Extrusion Volume و وجدته معقول فتابعت

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على وصفي خبير ولو كنت لاأستاهل هذا اللقب
عفوا مهندسة عبير


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (29 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج مهم


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (29 أغسطس 2008)

نعم البرنامج هو أهم برامج تصميم الإنارة وأشهرها


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97023.html


----------



## العماري المعماري (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الصراحه ما يحتاج 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## بنار اسيا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك بوركت اعمال الانارة تحفة تزيد من روعة البعد الجمالي للبناء ولقد تفننت في كل اعمالك ومااروعها
اعجبتني كلها 
بوركت استاذنا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك م بنار 
الذي لفت إنتباهي هو أن التوقيع يحوي على كلمات نور وضوء والموضوع أيضا يتحدث عن الإنارة والإضاءة مع فارق التعبير ولكن بالمناسبة ماهو الفرق بين النور والضوء؟!


----------



## محمد زكى محمد زكى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد إنت إنسان أكثر من رائع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (6 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## walidkhlil55 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدنى لكنى استمتعت بهذه المعلومات القيمة
وجارى تنزيل الشرح من سيادتكم للاستفادة بها فى المشروع الذى اقوم بتنفيذه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سـليمان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## صلاح الكاظمي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الأستاذ عزت المحترم 
هل بالأمكان أن تقدم شرحا عن كيفية تحميل و أستخدام برنامج تصميم الأنارة الخاص بشركة فيليبس بنفس الأسلوب الذي شرحت به برنامج الدايلوكس و شكرا سلفا لكم


----------



## bash sara (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا على المعلومات


----------



## تامر 2007 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس على هذا البرنامج القيم
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 يناير 2009)

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## [email protected] (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا ، الموضوع مهم وجيد


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم تم تنصيب برنامج dialux4.6لكنى لا اعرف كيف اتعامل مع هذا البرنامج هل هناك طريقة كى اتعلم البرنامج واتقنه وكيف يمكن اظهار نتائج التصميم ثلاثى الابعاد وعرضها لاضهار جمالية الانارة علما انى لا اعرف 3dmaxمع التقدير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 يناير 2009)

يمكن تعلم البرنامج بإتباع الطرق الموجودة على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113358.html#post927726


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 يناير 2009)

يمكن تعلم البرنامج بإتباع الطرق الموجودة على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113358.html#post927726


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (25 يناير 2009)

رائع مهندس عزت. ولكن هل يسمح الdialux بتغيير الالوان داخل الفديو وكيف ذلك؟


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 يناير 2009)

أخي العزيز 
في DIALux يمكن تغيير لون الضوء ومن ثم يمكنك عمل لقطات مختلفة وتجميعها ببرنامج فيدو


----------



## مروان96 (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وننتظر المزيد وللأمام دائما أخى العزيز


----------



## ابو هدير (27 يناير 2009)

شي جميل ورياليتي


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## sayed abd elaty (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم /هذه اول مشاركه لى والعرض جيد شكرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (1 مارس 2009)

أخي sayed abd elaty 
شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله شى حلو كتير


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة لم افهم شيئا ممكن المساعدة ارجوكم


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (24 مارس 2009)

_السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
كمبتدأ فى مجال الاضاءه ارجو التقييم والمساعده فى الوصول الى أداء افضل 
اعرض بعض ما قمت بتصميمه


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (24 مارس 2009)

ارجو المساعده فى معرفة كيفية جعل الصور تظهر مباشرة 
وايضا من الاستاذ ezzat كيفية جعل الصوره اكثر طبيعية وحقيقه اكثرباستخدام الpov-ray
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 مارس 2009)

حماده عبدالمنعم قال:


> _السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
> كمبتدأ فى مجال الاضاءه ارجو التقييم والمساعده فى الوصول الى أداء افضل
> اعرض بعض ما قمت بتصميمه


في الحقيقة كمبتدء أستطيع أن أقول أنه عمل رائع أن تكون الخطوة بهذا الشكل وأتوقع لك مستقبل ممتاز في هذا المجال 
وفقك الله


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 مارس 2009)

حماده عبدالمنعم قال:


> ارجو المساعده فى معرفة كيفية جعل الصور تظهر مباشرة
> وايضا من الاستاذ ezzat كيفية جعل الصوره اكثر طبيعية وحقيقه اكثرباستخدام الpov-ray
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



أخي العزيز برنامج أنصحك بالإطلاع على دليل إستخدام البوف ري وهو على الرابط التالي
http://www.dial.de/download/DIALuxPovRayManual.exe


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز ezzat
لقد افادنى كثيرا هذا الدليل
أدعو لك بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## توفيق فاضل (26 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله مجهود كبير و رائع - بالتوفيق - جاري التنزيل


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة معنا في الموضوع


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (26 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نماذج أخرى مما قمت بتنفيذه أرجو التقييم والنصائح
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حماده عبدالمنعم (26 مارس 2009)

*التقييم والنصائح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نماذج أخرى مما قمت بتنفيذه أرجو التقييم والنصائح
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم طلبة (5 أبريل 2009)

pls, can i insert an jpeg to dialux and how


----------



## osama morsy (5 أبريل 2009)

جميل يااخى والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## ajeeljabbar (7 أبريل 2009)

الاخ عزت اربد ان اتعلم كيفية التصميم في برنامج DIALux ،مع الامثلة العملية خطوة خطوة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (13 أبريل 2009)

بس ياريت يا مهندس عزت لو شرح تفصيلي لمشروع من الالف للياء لو تكرمت


----------



## belal_kais2001 (29 مايو 2009)

hi all
thank you for all the information that we get it on the web site
i would like to ask you about lighting on street i strongly need one project it can help me on my license and thank you for your help


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (29 مايو 2009)

follow the link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101335.html


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (21 يوليو 2009)

الله عليك يا عبقرى الاضاءه والاناررررررررره


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## engwsk (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا 
وارجوا منكم شي مثال تفصيلي عن احد الصور السابقة ومشكورين على هذه الجهود


----------



## khaled mokdad (13 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف يتم ادخال التصاميم من الأوتوكاد إلى الديالوكس


----------



## khaled mokdad (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يمكن أن أدخل الحركةالتي تقوم بها الكميرا في الماكس إلى الديالوكس وشكرا


----------



## khaled mokdad (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يمكن الإستعانة بالأجهزة الموجودة في برنامج الماكس وإدخالها الى الديالوكس أو العكس


----------



## khaled mokdad (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هل


----------



## khaled mokdad (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هل لديكم اقتراح حول إنارة الواجهات الحجرية للمعالم الأثرية وما هي سوية الإنارة المقترحة والألوان إذا كانت الواجهات سوداء فصفرة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى التعليق على التصميم


----------



## babasy85 (3 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الزملا ء الرد 
ازى اقدر احدد انا التصميم الزى قومت بعملة جيد ولا لا
من خلال اية اقدر احدد


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 فبراير 2010)

babasy85 قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الزملا ء الرد
> ازى اقدر احدد انا التصميم الزى قومت بعملة جيد ولا لا
> من خلال اية اقدر احدد


أخي العزيز من خلال التعلم والعلم
إن تصميم الإنارة يجمع بين العلم والفن
يمكن أن تتعلم هذا العلم ومن ثم يمكن ان تحكم على التصميم


----------



## Génie d'avenir (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا
لدي طلب هل من احد لديه مشروع انارة محل تجاري المرجو ان تمدوني ببعض المعلومات و شكرا


----------



## مهدي الطائي (25 أبريل 2010)

مواضيع شيقه


----------



## روعه (26 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه مهندس
فعلا شي جميل جدا وبشكر حضرتك على الكتاب اللي اضفتو
عن الاناره ... معلومات قيمه والله يزيدو بميزان حسناتك


----------



## brikkho (27 أبريل 2010)

Thank you borther


----------



## osama87 (13 مايو 2010)

أسال الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ياباش مهندس عزت.


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك
رائع فعلا


----------



## consultant (22 يوليو 2010)

في بحثي عن انارة الشوارع باستخدام برنامج ال dialux 
وصلت لهذا الموضوع وقرأت كل صفحاته 
ويبدو انك يا استاذ عزت خبير بالاناره - ما شاء الله - 
و سأجاوب على سؤالك الذي سألته على هذه الصفحات قبل سنتين 
عن الفرق بين النور والضياء 
قال تعالى (هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياءً والقمر نوراً ) 
النور المصدر والضياء الانعكاس 
و بعرف هالمعلومه لانه عندي اخ اسمه ضياء واخت اسمها نور - الله يخليهم 

--- بالمناسبه لم اجد ما يخص انارة الشوارع  ---


----------



## salah elnagar (22 يوليو 2010)

اين الملفات


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## محمد عدنان كناكري (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## muntadharsuhail (25 ديسمبر 2010)

good luck


----------



## arch_hamada (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## كمال225 (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mehammad (14 أبريل 2011)

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## م.عمريوسف (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين جدا برنامج رائع


----------



## shitaita (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير جدا معومات مفيدة


----------



## عمرو جميل (28 مايو 2011)

*برجاء المساعدة*

برجاء الضغط علي الينك وعمل لييك ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير مهندسييني الاعزاء

من فضلك ادخل علي الينك ده واعمل لييك وشير
http://www.turning-thirty.com/gallery/237


----------



## سامان الكردي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

موضع رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shokolamo (23 أكتوبر 2011)

رائـــــــــع جدا والله.....!


----------



## Farraj3000 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

أحيانا أستخدم برنامج ريلكس فهو مفيد كذلك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
عندي استفسار جزاكم الله خيرا
انا بشتغل علي الrelux لكن لما يكون صوره علي حائط و اريد ان اسلط الضوء عليها لا استطيع لا ادري كيف حيث ان استخدمت كذا نوع من اللمبات و لكن دائما تظهر الصورة عاكسة للضوء بشكل كبير لا يظهر معه ملامح الصورة ارجو الافادة إن امكن .............. مع خالص التقدير


----------



## عباس مصرى (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا يابشمهندس على المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله لمساعدة اخوانك ونتمنى المزيد وفقك الله وسدد خطاك..........ولن نستطيع ان نفيك حقك.......الف شكر


----------



## kemooo32 (17 سبتمبر 2018)

شكرآ جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------

